# Mexico: Puerto Vallarta Area Whitewater?



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I will be visiting Puerto Vallata in early September 2007. 

I will be in town with a running club, but after they leave, I would need to rent a boat/paddle/gear. I can pack some gear if need be.

I have looked online off-n-on for the past couple weeks and can't find anything for the PV area but see mountains around there so I'm thinking that there has got to be something.....

Anyone know of any commercials or locals in the area?

If anyone can help, much thanks.

post here or email: [email protected] or  [email protected]


----------



## deforrest (May 17, 2005)

*Pray for rain*

Yo,

Me and Gary E, & a few others went down there a few years ago during a hurricane and there was tons of sick stuff. I went back about a month later with my wife and all the rivers were completely dead. One of them that looked like the colorado river during the rains had a pickup truck driving up the dried out riverbed when I was there the second time. There are like 10 rivers draining into the ocean. Give me a call and I can tell you where the stuff was. We made the mistake of going without maps and of course they are impossible to get in Mexico I ordered some killer maps from the Boulder map store for the second time I went out but all the rivers were dried out. 

Forrest
303-444-9555


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Well you chose the right place for a little adventure...let me tell you. There is some sick boating to be done. And it is all at your fingertips when you are there....just the timing is going to be crucial like posted above. Check out Chico's Paradise....it is on the Rio Los Harconas...big waterfalls. In fact it just depends on how big you want to go. It will be too MUCH water during the summer...so September is ideal, or August. Here is a pic online of a fiftyer so... Good luck and happy huckin' p.s. Harconas run is 5 miles south of P.V.










-Cody


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info... I'll check it all out when I get off work later.

Thanks again.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ed,
Rio Tuito has a class v section near Chico's paradise and a lower 3 -4 section to the ocean at Bahia Tomatitlan,I think it is the same thing Cody is talking about.


----------



## clax (May 26, 2007)

*PV*

I'm going to PV tomorrow, April 9th. Will there we any boating? what would the rivers be like right now?

thanx
Clay
Victoria,BC


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

clax said:


> I'm going to PV tomorrow, April 9th. Will there we any boating? what would the rivers be like right now?
> 
> thanx
> Clay
> Victoria,BC


I use to head down there this time a year in my youth to get the early southern hemisphere swells and I remember things being dry...damn near bone dry as this is just before the beginning of the rainy season there. So things are no doubt as low as it ever gets. But there is great surfing on south and southwest facing beaches, points and reefs this time of year.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

I just got back from PV. All the rivers were dry. I was hoping for surfing, but PV is in a big bay without many waves. The beaches are also all very steep. 

To get surf, you have to drive 1.5 hours north or 1.5 hours south. 

Just go snorkling and drink.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

cstork said:


> I just got back from PV. All the rivers were dry. I was hoping for surfing, but PV is in a big bay without many waves. The beaches are also all very steep.
> 
> To get surf, you have to drive 1.5 hours north or 1.5 hours south.
> 
> Just go snorkling and drink.


PV was used as a deep sea port for ships because of the steep beaches. This is the dry season and last of the spring breakers from school. Hope you had one of their famous marlin burritos.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

there are multiple surfing spots on punta de mita (15-20 min. north) on up.


----------

